# Beach camping / fires



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

What are Floridas / Pensacolas laws on camping on the beach? And could you have a small reasonable campfire should conditions permit?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately , no camping on the beach no fires on the beach. Now days they only allow camping on the beach if its done in a condo. I miss the good old days.


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn damn damn. I almost figured as much, but worth a shot


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/perdido-key-area.htm

Yes, you can camp.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

You can camp on the beach and have a fire at Johnson's beach. It's a couple mile walk to the camping area by way of car and shoe leather express but by way of water you can just pull your boat up and hop out. I'm sure someone will give you link for the info


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> You can camp on the beach and have a fire at Johnson's beach. It's a couple mile walk to the camping area by way of car and shoe leather express but by way of water you can just pull your boat up and hop out. I'm sure someone will give you link for the info


It is one mile from where you can park overnight to the nearest camping area. They make it difficult for those that drive in because the park service views campers as a forced upon them inconvenience.
Fires allowed on the bare naked (no vegetation) area of the beach from the water line.
And bring your own firewood (without nails i.e. no pallets). If the Park Nazi's think the wood was chopped from nearby brush you will end up in the clink.


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

Great info I appreciate it! Definitely looking into it! I'm stationed in New Orleans so I'm just trying to do some homework before making my first trip that way


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Unfortunately , no camping on the beach no fires on the beach. Now days they only allow camping on the beach if its done in a condo. I miss the good old days.


I agree with you. When I was a kid we could camp at just about any beach on the gulf coast and many places on the east coast. A lot of people here now to deal with so I guess we will be subjected to more and more rules.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We used to do it on Ft Pickens. Can u still?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SHunter said:


> I agree with you. When I was a kid we could camp at just about any beach on the gulf coast and many places on the east coast. A lot of people here now to deal with so I guess we will be subjected to more and more rules.


 Yeah , I remember when you could still drive on the beach. We use to drive out to fort Morgan , set out the rods , pitch the tent, build a fire, catch a redfish and fire off the fish cooker. Those were good times !


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Yeah , I remember when you could still drive on the beach. We use to drive out to fort Morgan , set out the rods , pitch the tent, build a fire, catch a redfish and fire off the fish cooker. Those were good times !


 So very true friend!! That's how I came up..:yes:


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to see that in some areas it IS actually allowed. Now I don't have to bitch under my breath when I get out there before sunlight and there are people out there camping. I just assumed they had no respect for the regulations lol. Whoopsie-daisy!


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)

I stand corrected.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Dumb question but, How is it that "those folks" during memorial day weekend are allowed to camp down past portifino? I see tents on the beach and campers all over the place when we head that way to the sabine for some speck fishing. You can barely get by some of the time because of all the campers and crap parked along the road. How is that legal????


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

To add to that... When they leave there are broke pop up tents, kites and trash all over the Freakin place. Oh well I guess...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

onemorecast said:


> Dumb question but, How is it that "those folks" during memorial day weekend are allowed to camp down past portifino? I see tents on the beach and campers all over the place when we head that way to the sabine for some speck fishing. You can barely get by some of the time because of all the campers and crap parked along the road. How is that legal????


Money talks


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Money talks


Yep

And the local authorities do not want to be enforcing laws upon certain groups that would cause bad publicity and hurt the bottom line* of our local powerbrokers.

* :whistling:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep, it's a shame when the laws are applied differently to different groups.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I shark fished bout 5 times on the beach in between Navarre and pcola. Id get there about 5pm on day and stay the entire time til about 3-5pm the next day. I was mostly completely alone out there except the next day there were only a couple people out there. 

I always brought a tent and set it up all day. I also brought a charcoal grill and cooked hamburgers....but I put it back when I was done. 

No body has said anything to me ever. A few people on the fourwheelers came by even when I was cooking and only asked about what I caught. I dont think they are park rangers...but I nvr saw one of those either. 


I guess since im fishing the entire time the tent is just protection from the weather. 


Is it illegal? More than likely. Have I ever been messed with? No. Will I do it again? Every time.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/perdido-key-area.htm
> 
> Yes, you can camp.


This says you can camp as long as it's not in dunes or vegetation.


----------

